# IXS NRW Cup Rennen in Hagen 5. / 6. Juli



## jandark (12. Juni 2008)

Hier nochmal die Info für alle die es noch nicht wußten:

In Hagen findet dieses Jahr erstmalig der IXS NRW-Cup statt.
Auf einem ca. 5,5 km langen Rundkurs findet am Samstag 5. Juli das Sparda-Bank 3 Stunden Rennen statt.

Am darauffolgenden Tag (6. Juli) wird auf der selben Strecke das

IXS NRW Cup Rennen ausgetragen.



Da noch Startplätze frei sind freuen wir uns über Teilnehmer bei beiden Rennen.


Weitere Infos gibt es auf unserer Internetseite 

www.zee-aylienz.de unter -RENNEN- (http://www.zee-aylienz.de/304.html)


Man sieht sich beim Rennen!!!

Sportliche Grüße

Jan-Frederik Will

[email protected]


----------



## Unrest (12. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen Jan, ists nicht anders rum? 
5. = Sparda 3h Rennen
6. = IXS Cup

So stehts zumindest auf unserer Seite....
Oder bin ich grad lediglich verwirrt?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jandark (12. Juni 2008)

stimmt, habs geändert ;-)


----------



## Unrest (12. Juni 2008)

Tjaja, wenn du mich nicht hättest..


----------



## Unrest (4. Juli 2008)

Soooo.. Morgen ists soweit:
Das Mountainbikesportdebut Hagens startet morgen in Form des 3h-Rennens.

Zur Strecke sei so viel gesagt: Großteils flowig und mit Druck fahrbar, stellenweise aber ein wenig kniffelig.
Ist sicherlich jedem aus dem Umland Hagens zu empfehlen..! =)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Juli 2008)

Servus, bei mir ist heuer der Wurm drin. Bin jetzt fast bei jedem Rennen gestürzt.
So auch heute mal wieder 
Rechts in Schräglage mit der Hand einen Fingerdicken Ast gestreift, Lenker verschlagen und aus die Maus. Mal wieder vom feinsten zerschellt. Aber da ich mich stets auf meine Treue Anhängerschaft vom Mbc Brennessel verlassen kann ist alles glimpflich Verlaufen und ich habe nichtmal Hautoberfläche eingebüst. Als Bonus gab es sogar noch eine Reuma Vorsorge Behandlung.
Dieses Unvemögen nimmt Langsam proffesionelle Ausmaße an. Naja hilft nur abhaken und nach vorne sehen.
Die Strecke war das geilste was ich jemals als Kurzen Rundkurs gefahren bin. Machte einfach nur fun ohne Ende und ist sehr flowig gewesen. 
Die Steilkurve vor dem Baumdrop und anschliesender Wurzelpassage, sowie andere Wurzelabschnitte einfach Göttlich.


----------



## RobGonzoo (6. Juli 2008)

Das 3h Rennen war die Premiere für mich. Daher habe ich keine Streckenvergleiche, aber ich fand den Verlauf sehr schön. Bis auf den matschigen Anstieg, der von Runde zu Runde mehr Aggressionen bei mir auslöste. Eine Bodenprobe habe ich auch direkt in der zweiten Runde genommen, bei der kleinen Stufe direkt hinter Start und Ziel. Die zu springen war keine gute Idee. Aber konnte danach weiterfahren. Hatten die Zuschauer wenigstens was zu gucken 

Die Ergebnisse sind jetzt auf der Hompage als PDF online:
http://www.zee-aylienz.de/fileadmin/media/Ergebnisse/sparda_3h_2008.pdf


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juli 2008)

war ja ne richtig coole schnelle Strecke, und wenn ich nicht aus der Kurve geflogen wäre, und meine Kette drauf geblieben wäre, dann hätte das evtl. richtig gut ausgehen können.. aber so... das nennt man PECH, schade...

Der Oberhammer war allerdings als ich bei der Nummernausgabe 22, -(!!!) zahlen sollte, ich dachte ich hatte mich verhört! Also wenn ich nicht so weit gefahren wäre, dann wär' ich wieder nach Hause gefahren...

Echte Unverschämtheit 10, - Nachmeldegebühr obwohl ich mich schon angemeldet hatte, aber ich hatte das Startgeld (was ich noch nie getan habe) eben noch nicht überwiesen. Somit ist die Bezeichnung "Nachmeldegebühr" etwas fehl am Platz da ich ja schon gemeldet war und demnach auch alle Daten vorhanden waren. Ich würde diese Gbühr eher als "Säumniszuschlag", oder "Strafgebühr" bezeichnen... und jeder schiebt's auf jeden...

Ich dachte ja der man bemüht sich die Wogen der letzten Rennen ein wenig zu glätten, aber die fahren offensichtlich voll auch Negative Kritik ab...

Ach ja, Standardantwort "...steht doch in der Ausschreibung...)
Echt am Start der die abschließende Frage von einem der Fahrer: " wie lange wird den gefahren?" Antwort: "ähhh...steht doch in der Ausschreibung!" 

Nur in der Anmeldung steht nix davon, dass die Anmeldung nur dann gültig wenn das Startgeld überwiesen ist(???)!

Kaum zu toppen der NRW-Cup, eine einzige Peinlichkeit!


----------



## Enok (6. Juli 2008)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Der Oberhammer war allerdings als ich bei der Nummernausgabe 22, -(!!!) zahlen sollte, ich dachte ich hatte mich verhört! Also wenn ich nicht so weit gefahren wäre, dann wär' ich wieder nach Hause gefahren...
> 
> Echte Unverschämtheit 10, - Nachmeldegebühr obwohl ich mich schon angemeldet hatte, aber ich hatte das Startgeld (was ich noch nie getan habe) eben noch nicht überwiesen. Somit ist die Bezeichnung "Nachmeldegebühr" etwas fehl am Platz da ich ja schon gemeldet war und demnach auch alle Daten vorhanden waren. Ich würde diese Gbühr eher als "Säumniszuschlag", oder "Strafgebühr" bezeichnen... und jeder schiebt's auf jeden...
> 
> ...



Hallo Stronglight,

war zwar nicht in Hagen, kann aber nur sagen, dass es (bei den Rennen, bei denen ich bisher war) üblich ist, dass eine Voranmeldung nur mit Eingang des Startgeldes wirksam ist. Wie sollen die Veranstalter sonst planen und wissen, wieviele Leute kommen. Eine Anmeldung ohne Geldeingang sagt nicht, ob jemand kommt oder nicht.


----------



## RobGonzoo (6. Juli 2008)

@stronglight

Ohne Dich jetzt weiter reizen zu wollen, ist es doch üblich, dass der Geldeingang bei Rennen (egal ob MTB oder Auto, Motorrad etc.) für die Nennung entscheidend ist. Nicht nur das Ausfüllen des Formulars. Und Nachnennungen sind immer mit Aufpreis verbunden. Zumindest hat meine Nennung, weil ich die normale Frist verpasst habe, für das 3h am Samstag 30 Euro statt 20 Euro gekostet. Also 10 Euro Versäumniszuschlag. Aus Veranstaltersicht kann ich es verstehen, denn je eher die Meldungen erfolgen, desto besser. Da ich auch schon mit Veranstaltungsplanung zu tun hatte, weiss ich, wie schwierig es ist, wenn die Leute "Interesse bekunden", also sich unverbindlich anmelden, oder wenn das Geld wirklich auf dem Veranstalterkonto eingeht. Denn erst dann ist die Anmeldung verbindlich. Prozentual sind 50% Aufschlag natürlich heftig, aber unter dem Strich finde ich es gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juli 2008)

na dann habe ich wohl in den letzten Jahren einen besonderen Bonus gehabt, denn ich habe beim NRW-Cup (und auch sonst bei den meisten CC-Rennen, wie auch die DM) NIE das Startgeld vorab überwiesen.
Bei denen ich es vorab gezahlt habe, wurde ich auch bei der Anmeldung drauf hingewiesen und man wurde nicht erst bei der Nummernausgabe mit dem Satz "steht doch in der Ausschreibung" drauf hingewiesen.  
Naja, muss man eben so hinnehmen und das ich mit meiner Meinung bei weiten nicht der einzige bin, habe ich zum Glück auch erfahren.

Ach ja, bei der Abschließenden Frage vor'm Start ob es noch Fragen gibt,  hat jemand gefragt ob er seine *"*Nachmeldegebühr*"* wiederbekommt da gab es aber leider keine Antwort - steht wohl nicht in der Ausschreibung

Übrigens, um nicht so weit zurück zu blicken, beim aktuellen Berg-Cup brauchte ich das Startgeld auch nicht vorab zu überweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (6. Juli 2008)

Enok schrieb:


> Hallo Stronglight,
> 
> war zwar nicht in Hagen, kann aber nur sagen, dass es (bei den Rennen, bei denen ich bisher war) üblich ist, dass eine Voranmeldung nur mit Eingang des Startgeldes wirksam ist. Wie sollen die Veranstalter sonst planen und wissen, wieviele Leute kommen. Eine Anmeldung ohne Geldeingang sagt nicht, ob jemand kommt oder nicht.



Es ist sicherlich nicht üblich. Zumindest war es mal nicht üblich. Die letzten Jahre musste man beim NRW-CUP nie vorab überweisen. Selbst bei der Bundesliga "soll" man überweisen kann aber noch am Veranstaltungstag ohne Aufschlag nachbezahlen. 
Eine Einschätzung über die zu erwartenden Starterzahlen ist sicherlich auch ohne die Vorabüberweisung grob möglich. (Kommt es auf 5 Starter mehr oder weniger in der Planung an?) Es würde ja nichts dagegen sprechen zu überweisen, wenn man denn z.B. bei Krankheit oder sonstigen Zwischenfällen sein Startgeld zurückbekommen kann. Aber leider ist das nicht, oder nur sehr sehr schwer möglich (leider auch bei Marathons).

Leider hat heut meine Mutter die Nummer geholt und murrend die 22 Euro bezahlt. Ich hätte es nicht getan und wäre lieber einmal für Taube Nüsse nach Hagen gefahren als mich so "abzocken" zu lassen. (Einige andere haben unverichteder Dinge den Heimweg angetreten) Bin glücklicherweise auf den anderen Cup-Terminen eh verhindert- hätte mir sonst auch echt überlegen müssen ob ich an den anderen Veranstaltungen noch teilnehme.


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juli 2008)

Also ich fahre z.B. nächste Woche auch nicht mit, zum Glück gibt's da auch eine andere Veranstaltung, ich zahl jedenfalls keine 22, - mehr! 
Man sollte ein Kollektiv bilden, möchte mal wissen wer dann noch fährt.


----------



## RobGonzoo (6. Juli 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> Selbst bei der Bundesliga "soll" man überweisen kann aber noch am Veranstaltungstag ohne Aufschlag nachbezahlen.


Die Generalausschreibung der MTB Bundesliga sagt, dass für die Meldung der Veranstalter verantwortlich ist. Das macht wohl jeder Veranstalter nach seinem Gusto.
z.B. nimmt MTB-Sharkattack auch eine Nachmeldegebühr.


> Eine Einschätzung über die zu erwartenden Starterzahlen ist sicherlich auch ohne die Vorabüberweisung grob möglich. (Kommt es auf 5 Starter mehr oder weniger in der Planung an?)


Da kann ich nur vom Motorsport sprechen. Wenn gewisse Teilnehmerzahlen erreicht werden, gibt es unterschiedliche Vorschriften bzgl. Streckensicherung, Anzahl von Rettungswagen etc. Und es gibt auch Höchstzahlen. Wenn ein Rennen jetzt überlaufen ist, weil mehr Meldungen eingehen als Startplätze vorhanden sind, nach welchem Prinzip will man dann vorgehen? Daher ist es für den Veranstalter wichtig, so früh wie möglich die exakten Zahlen zu wissen. Je ungewisser, desto schwieriger die Planung, wenn man keine Veranstaltung haben möchte die entweder im Chaos endet, oder man unglaublich viel Geld verpulvert. Und Gewissheit = Geld vor dem Rennen auf dem Konto.



> Es würde ja nichts dagegen sprechen zu überweisen, wenn man denn z.B. bei Krankheit oder sonstigen Zwischenfällen sein Startgeld zurückbekommen kann. Aber leider ist das nicht, oder nur sehr sehr schwer möglich (leider auch bei Marathons).



Plan mal eine eigene Veranstaltung und finanziere die im Vorfeld mit Deinem *eigenen* Geld. Muss ja nur eine private Party mit 15 Leuten sein. Du kaufst vorher alles ein und hast allen gesagt, dass die dann 10 Euro bezahlen müssen. Alle sagen zu und nur 5 kommen tatsächlich. Das fändest Du bestimmt auch prima. Und den 3, die Dir vorher das Geld gegeben haben und nicht gekommen sind, den wirst Du wahrscheinlich mit Freude auch noch das Geld zurückgeben.

Zwar ist die Party dann nicht der Knaller, aber Du hast ne Menge Cola und Wasser auf Vorrat gekauft. Und Mettbrötchen kann man auch noch in 4 Wochen essen.


----------



## hefra (6. Juli 2008)

Bei MTB Rennen ist soetwas nicht üblich. 

Als ich das gehört hab dachte ich echt, dass kann nicht sein. Zum Glück hatte ich vorher überwiesen.

Endlich gabs mal Pünktlich Ergebnisslisten! Nur wie richtig die sind wird sich rausstellen, ich bin mal gespannt wie das zusammen gerechnet werden soll!

Die Strecke fand ich übrigens nicht eines CC Rennes würdig. Sie hat zwar echt Spaß gemacht, tolle schnelle Trails, aber wo waren denn die Anstiege? Aber gut, ich hatte heute eh nicht die besten Beine, da kam mir die Strecke entgegen.
Für ein 3 Stunden Rennen war die Strecke sicher richtig geil. Aber für CC war sie vom Höhenprofil zu langweilig.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Mettbrötchen kann man auch noch in 4 Wochen essen.


Hmmm, ist das lecker. 

Also ich bin ja mehr ein Freund von Strecken, die weniger ruppig daherkommen (wie in Sundern *duckundwech*). Das Rennen in Hagen hat auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß gebracht. Für eine Rennpremiere war es in meinen Augen echt gelungen. Wenn es mich in der ersten Runde nicht zerschellt hätte, wäre vielleicht auch mehr drin gewesen. Aber ich will nicht klagen. 
Die eine oder andere Passage hätte man sich auch sparen könen, aber im Großen und Ganzen war es schon echt gelungen.
Weiß man schon was in Sachen Neuauflage in 2009? Also ich fände es prima. 
Zum Thema Startgeld:
Was spriucht dagegen, das Geld vorab zu bezahlen? Wenn man an dem Tag aus unvorhersehbaren Gründen (Krankheit, Verletzung, Todesfall in der Familie,...)nicht fahren kann, hat man eben Pech! Wenn ein Rennen zu teuer ist, kann man nicht starten.
Aber das ist scheinbar eine Exklusivmeinung. Also ich finde diese Diskussion unnötig. Aber ist ja auch nur meine Meinung.  Das war die Rennpremiere! Ist doch klar, dass da keine großen finanziellen Reserven vorhanden sind, oder? Bei der Veranstaltung eines etablierten Rennens kann man da eher mal "die Zügel schleifen lassen"/den Fahrern Freiräume schaffen.
Was kommt denn als nächstes? "Ich zahle kein Startgeld, weil, wenn ich nicht gestartet wäre, hättet ihr ja auch kein Geld von mir gehabt und das Rennen hätte trotzdem stattgefunden" oder wie? Oh man oh man!
Das Party-Beispiel von RobGonzoo finde ich ganz gelungen. Stronglight würde den 3 Leuten, die bezahlt haben, aber nicht gekommen sind, das Geld sicher persönlich und mit einem  übergeben. An einem guten Tag sogar mit Zinsen! *kopfschuettel*

Gruß Kai
Edit: Hat irgendjemand (Strecken-)Fotos von den Fahrern während des Rennens, kennt jemanden, der (Strecken-)Fotos von den Fahrern während des Rennens gemacht hat (und diese Online gestellt hat/stellen will [Wenn ja, wo?]) oder weiß Quellen, wo ich Fotos finde/finden werde (außer auf der HP vom Veranstalter)?
Wenn ja, immer her damit, DANKE!


----------



## Wave (6. Juli 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Die Generalausschreibung der MTB Bundesliga sagt, dass für die Meldung der Veranstalter verantwortlich ist. Das macht wohl jeder Veranstalter nach seinem Gusto.
> z.B. nimmt MTB-Sharkattack auch eine Nachmeldegebühr.


kann da nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen...wie geschrieben: anmelden und vor Ort zahlen.



RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur vom Motorsport sprechen. Wenn gewisse Teilnehmerzahlen erreicht werden, gibt es unterschiedliche Vorschriften bzgl. Streckensicherung, Anzahl von Rettungswagen etc. Und es gibt auch Höchstzahlen. Wenn ein Rennen jetzt überlaufen ist, weil mehr Meldungen eingehen als Startplätze vorhanden sind, nach welchem Prinzip will man dann vorgehen? Daher ist es für den Veranstalter wichtig, so früh wie möglich die exakten Zahlen zu wissen. Je ungewisser, desto schwieriger die Planung, wenn man keine Veranstaltung haben möchte die entweder im Chaos endet, oder man unglaublich viel Geld verpulvert. Und Gewissheit = Geld vor dem Rennen auf dem Konto.



da geb ich dir recht. beispiel marathon: wenn nur 1000 startplätze vorhanden sind sollten diese plätze schon die leute bekommen die tatsächlich fahren, sprich schon überwiesen haben!

wenn ich dagegen veranstaltungen wie in hagen sehe, bei denen die startplatznachfrage das angebot nicht überschreitet, versteh ich es erst recht nicht. sollten die veranstaltungen nicht lieber über ein paar starter hinwegsehen die zwar gemeldet haben aber nicht kommen anstatt denen die evtl kommen würden noch zusätzlich knüppel in den weg werfen?




RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Plan mal eine eigene Veranstaltung und finanziere die im Vorfeld mit Deinem *eigenen* Geld. Muss ja nur eine private Party mit 15 Leuten sein. Du kaufst vorher alles ein und hast allen gesagt, dass die dann 10 Euro bezahlen müssen. Alle sagen zu und nur 5 kommen tatsächlich. Das fändest Du bestimmt auch prima. Und den 3, die Dir vorher das Geld gegeben haben und nicht gekommen sind, den wirst Du wahrscheinlich mit Freude auch noch das Geld zurückgeben.
> 
> Zwar ist die Party dann nicht der Knaller, aber Du hast ne Menge Cola und Wasser auf Vorrat gekauft. Und Mettbrötchen kann man auch noch in 4 Wochen essen.



finde den vergleich ganz und gar nicht passend! es wird keine veranstaltung nur über startgelder finanziert bzw wird nicht so knapp kalkuliert dass nicht ruhig ein paar gemeldete/eingeplante fahrer daheim bleiben. 

sehen wir das mal realistisch: was meinst du, wieviele fahrer sich einfach mal vorsorglich anmelden weil ihnen bei fernbleiben ja eh kein nachteil ensteht? ich tippe auf max. 10%! (und die 10% kalkuliere ich auch auf jeder geb.-party mit ein)

und abschließend; wieso hat es jahrelang auch so geklappt und sollte jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr klappen?



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Edit: Hat irgendjemand (Strecken-)Fotos von den Fahrern während des Rennens, kennt jemanden, der (Strecken-)Fotos von den Fahrern während des Rennens gemacht hat (und diese Online gestellt hat/stellen will [Wenn ja, wo?]) oder weiß Quellen, wo ich Fotos finde/finden werde (außer auf der HP vom Veranstalter)?
> Wenn ja, immer her damit, DANKE!



shit. hab extra noch einen fotografen gefragt. aber die internetadresse ist mir wieder entfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> shit. hab extra noch einen fotografen gefragt. aber die internetadresse ist mir wieder entfallen


Junge, denk nach! 
Es würde mich echt sehr freuen, wenn sich hier ein paar Leute mit Fotos melden würden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juli 2008)

Also einige tun wirklich so als wenn schon immer das Startgeld vorab bezahlt werden musste, und es ohne nie funktioniert hätte bzw. noch immer nicht funktioniert (Berg-Cup), seit JAHREN!

Ich sage es nochmal, wenn man bei der Anmeldung darauf hingewiesen hätte, dann wäre das auch i.O. gewesen und es hätte sich jeder selber überlegen können was er macht, aber nicht am Start sagen "10,- Nachmeldegebühr...steht doch in  der Ausschreibung..." hääää???.

Ich denke jedenfalls das es demnächst einige Teilnehmer weniger geben wird wenn ich mich so umhöre...irgendwie bekommt man den NRW-Cup u.a. mit solchen Aktionen noch kaputt, Freunde hat er jedenfalls nicht bekommen heute...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

@ Stronglight
Aber es stand doch in der Ausschreibung!


> 20 Euro bei Meldung bis 27.06. 2008 (Eingang des Startgeldes), *NachmeldegebÃ¼hr 10 Euro bis 90 Minuten vor dem Start*


Aber ich hÃ¤tte mich auch aufgeregt, wenn ich 30,-â¬ hÃ¤tte bezahlen mÃ¼ssen, davon mal ab 

Kai
P.S.: 





Stronglight schrieb:


> Freunde hat er jedenfalls nicht bekommen heute...


Sach dat nich.


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte mich auch aufgeregt, wenn ich 30,- hätte bezahlen müssen, davon mal ab
> 
> dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall wieder nach Hause gefahren...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

Stronglight schrieb:


> dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall wieder nach Hause gefahren...


Hast du nicht 30,- bezahlt?

Kai


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht 30,- bezahlt?
> 
> Kai


haha...nee, aber 22 sind ja auch nicht viel weniger...demnächst werden 10,- Nachmeldegebühr und 20,- Strafgebühr fällig...steht dann in der Ausschreibung und wenn du dich schon vorher angemeldet hast, dann sind die auch ohne Start oder Erscheinung fällig, werden dann per Moskau Inkasso eingezogen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2008)

Warum 22,-â¬?
Ist das son billiger Kompromiss oder wie?
Man liest die Ausschreibung auch vor der Anmeldung 

Kai


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juli 2008)

ach so, also ich bin ja nur heute mitgefahren, deshal "nur" 22, -...mich interessiert nur wann und wo ich starten muss, wenn die sich was neues einfallen lassen, ist das sicher pech für mich die Allerheilige Ausschreibug des Ausrichters nicht gelesen zu haben, aber Neuheiten kann man ja wohl auch extra bekannt geben. Und Lust mich auf zig Seiten durchzuklicken habe ich auch nicht, mir reicht die NRW-Cup Seite, und da steht nix davon das die Anmeldung nur dann wirksam ist wenn das Startgeld überwiesen ist...eigentlich sollte man die 10, - wieder zurückfordern.


----------



## Danimal (6. Juli 2008)

Ey Leute, kommt mal runter!

Ich bin wahrlich einige Rennen in meinem Leben gefahren und habe in den allermeisten Fällen, wenn ich wirklich teilnehmen wollte, vorher überwiesen. Bei vielen Veranstaltungen geht es auch einfach nicht anders, weil das Starterfeld schnell ausgebucht ist. Klar, es mag genug Rund-Um-Den-Dorfteich-Rennen geben, wo man nicht vorab überweist, weil es dem Veranstalter entweder nicht so wichtig ist, wieviele Leute wirklich kommen werden, oder weil er nicht stark in Vorleistung gehen muss.

In diesem Fall wurde doch explizit von vornherein auf die Nachmeldegebühr hingewiesen... wo ist das Problem?

Und: Nein, ich bin zwar in dem Verein, habe mit der Rennplanung aber nichts zu tun.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## WiKie (7. Juli 2008)

Moin,
ich finde diese unprofessionelle Kritik über die Startgebühr schwer daneben.

Vorab: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! Wenn in der Ausschreibung steht "...Meldung bis 27.06. 2008 (Eingang des Startgeldes)", dann lässt das keinen großen interpretatorischen Spielraum zu!

Ansonsten wird es wohl noch nicht allzu viele Forumsteilnehmer gegeben haben, die ein MTB-Rennen organisiert haben. Hierbei gilt nämlich in der Regel, dass meistens kaum Geld übrig bleibt, sondern jeder Cent, der ausgegeben werden muss, dreimal umgedreht wird. Jeder Euro, der auf dem Konto landet, zählt! Alles was nicht auf dem Konto ist, ist heiße Luft!

Weiterhin gilt: Einige Mountainbiker sind Weicheier! Den Spruch "Wenn es regnet, starte ich aber nicht!" wird schon mancher gehört haben.

Und wenn man dann wie Aylienz erstmalig mit viel Herzblut ein Rennen auf die Beine stellt, das finanziell unsicher ist, weil sich zahlreiche Leute zwar anmelden, aber nicht zahlen, dann ist die Regelung mit der Nachgebühr vollkommen in Ordnung. 

Und um noch ein Beispiel ins Felde zu führen: Wenn ich mir ein gutes Konzert antun möchte, dann ist es klar, dass ich im Vorverkauf für die Eintrittskarte auch den dafür aufgerufenen Preis zahle. Und wenn ich vorher nicht zahlen möchte, dann muss ich eben an der Abendkasse einfach mehr Geld auf den Tisch legen! Da ist das völlig normal und hilft dem Konzert-Veranstalter bei seiner Kalkulation.

Und ich möchte nicht diejenigen aufschreien hören, die hier grad über die Nachmeldegebühr rumkritteln (obwohl sie eigentlich nur über sich selbst jammern dürften), wenn die Vereine, die diese Veranstaltungen ausrichten, irgendwann sagen "Den Stress mit solchen Fahrern tun wir uns nicht mehr an" und zukünftig keine Rennen mehr starten...
Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Oh da ist aber einer schlecht gelaunt 
Ich bin aber ganz deiner Meinung. 
Das Beispiel mit der Abendkasse ist auch gut. 
Bei Regen nicht fahren mach ja noch nicht mal ich. Und ich habe mit hart sein ungefähr soviel zu tun wie ein rohes Ei 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: *Nochmals der Aufruf:
Wenn irgendjemand Fotos vom 3h-Rennen am Samstag gemacht hat, BITTE MELDEN!
Es geht in erster Linie um die Startnummern 1 und 52!* Danke


----------



## Stronglight (7. Juli 2008)

Für alle die Angst haben, in Saalhausen auch die Verzugsgebühr zahlen zu müssen: dem ist nicht so!!!


http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/Gaestebuch.html

na vielleicht ist das auch die Erfahrung die die Saalhausener mehr haben gegenüber den Hagenern...


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Ich habe am 3h-Rennen Fotos gemacht.
Bin grade dabei sie zu sichten, auszusortieren und ggf. nachzubearbeiten.

Eigentlich sollte ich dann Fotogebühren wie die Leute von sportograf oder ähnliche nehmen, da würde sich keiner beschweren.. ;p

Ich melde mich dann noch mal zurück mit nem Link zum Archiv. 


Gruß
Unrest

PS: @RaceKralle88. Beim schnellen durchblättern hab ich ein "lustiges" von dir gefunden...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich habe am 3h-Rennen Fotos gemacht.
> Bin grade dabei sie zu sichten, auszusortieren und ggf. nachzubearbeiten.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte ich dann Fotogebühren wie die Leute von sportograf oder ähnliche nehmen, da würde sich keiner beschweren.. ;p
> ...


JAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
Du bist der Mann!!!
      
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du wahllos oder gezielt fotografiert hast, aber Bilder der 52 wären auch interessant.

Gruß und Danke schon mal,
Kai
P.S.: Sowas gibt es gar nicht.  Ich bin doch gar nicht gestürzt (zumindest nicht an dieser Stelle  ).


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Du hast aber einen Blick drauf, wie ein Reh, das innerhalb der nächsten Millisekunde auf der Motorhaube eines Sportwagens landet.. Deswegen: "lustig" 

Ein Foto vom Herrn Marciniak habe ich aber leider nicht. nur die Erinnerung an freudige "Jupp"s und "Jipp"s wenn der das Teilstück runter kam. Ebenso "So langsam tuts weh".. ^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Auf den Bildern meiner Mom sehe ich oft aus, als wäre ich viel zu schnell (und das auf der Bergauf-Geraden an Start/Ziel  ). Sie kann halt nicht fotografieren. Ich hoffe deine Bilder sind besser zu gebrauchen. Wo sind sie?  Was ist mit der Nr. 52?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

91 Bilder mit insgesamt 144MB wollen halt erst mal nen Server finden..
Ich bin noch auf der Suche.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Du hast 91 Bilder von mir?  

Ich habe halt bislang noch nicht viel gesehen und bin entsprechend hungrig 

MfG Kai


----------



## jandark (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auch fotos gemacht, an beiden Tagen.
Das Problem ist nur, das ich in 2 Tagen in Urlaub fahre und dann erstmal 14 Tagen außer Landes bin.
Werde versuchen die Bilder vorher zu sichten und online zu stellen.

@unrest: schick mir die doch per ICQ, ich kennen da ne außerirdischen Spezialserver, wo wir die raufladen können!

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobGonzoo (7. Juli 2008)

Wie schauts einfach mit einem www.flickr.com Account aus?
Oder ein Account bei http://picasa.google.de ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

jandark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch fotos gemacht, an beiden Tagen.
> Das Problem ist nur, das ich in 2 Tagen in Urlaub fahre und dann erstmal 14 Tagen außer Landes bin.
> ...



Wie viele? Sind die was geworden? Sind die Nummern 1 und 52 dabei? Wo hast du die Fotos vom Samstag denn gemacht?
2 Tage sind doch eine Menge. *BITTE BITTE* vorher noch hochladen und hier hin verlinken! *D-A-N-K-E* 

Gruß Kai
@ RobGonzoo
Was war noch gleich deine Startnummer? Hab's leider vergessen.  Hast du sie überhaupt schon genannt? Ich weiß nicht mehr.


----------



## RobGonzoo (7. Juli 2008)

@Race-Kralle

Ruhig blieben. Fotografen sind Künstler, die lassen sich nicht hetzen  Gut Ding will Weile haben 

Zum 3h Rennen gibt es hier einen Minibericht:
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/sport/lokalsport/hagen/2008/7/6/news-60611188/detail.html


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte doch nur ein paar Fragen  Nicht zuletzt ja auch an dich.  Oder weißt du es selbst nicht?  Meine Startnummer vergesse ich definitiv nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## xr-fido (7. Juli 2008)

Moin,
sorry - ich hab weiter oben unter dem Nick meiner Frau (WieKi) schon zum Thema gepostet, muss mich jetzt aber doch ein wenig zurÃ¼cknehmen und die ganze Sache etwas differenzierter betrachten:

Schaut man sich die Ausschreibung des IXS-NRW-Cups an, so erkennt man, dass es die MÃ¶glichkeit gab, sich fÃ¼r die gesamte Rennserie anzumelden und vorab (nach Abzug eines Rabattes) die StartgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r alle Rennen der Serie an die Veranstalter-Gemeinschaft zu zahlen. Wer dies getan hatte, hatte damit im Voraus fÃ¼r alle Rennen gezahlt und mÃ¼sste gem. Ziff. 3.1 der Ausschreibung auch fÃ¼r alle Rennen angemeldet gewesen sein. 
Dementsprechend hÃ¤tte auch jeder ausrichtende Verein Ã¼ber den/die Verantwortlichen der Veranstaltergemeinschaft informiert gewesen sein mÃ¼ssen, wer bereits gemeldet ist UND auch bereits gezahlt hat. Von diesen Teilnehmern hÃ¤tte dann selbstverstÃ¤ndlich keine NachmeldegebÃ¼hr verlangt werden kÃ¶nnen. Wenn der/die Verantwortlichen der Veranstaltergemeinschaft es verpennt haben, jeden Verein Ã¼ber die Namen der Starter der gesamten Serie zu informieren, so liegt die Verantwortung fÃ¼r dieses VersÃ¤umnis beim Gesamtveranstalter!

Wer aber nicht fÃ¼r die gesamte Serie gemeldet hatte, sondern sich fÃ¼r jedes Rennen einzeln gemeldet wollte, fÃ¼r den ist die Erhebung der NachmeldegebÃ¼hr in HÃ¶he von 10 Euro vÃ¶llig gerechtfertigt 
(Generalausschreibung Ziff. 3.1: "ACHTUNG ! Wer sich nur fÃ¼r ein einzelnes Rennen anmeldet, muss die StartgebÃ¼hr auf das Konto des jeweiligen Veranstalters (Einzelheiten s. jeweils Einzelausschreibung) Ã¼berweisen". 
Ziff. 3.2: "Meldungen (Nachmeldungen) nach Meldeschluss sind bis 60 Minuten vor dem Start der einzelnen Rennen mÃ¶glich. Es wird dabei eine NachmeldegebÃ¼hr von 10,00 â¬ (SchÃ¼ler-Cup und Fun Jugend 5,00 â¬) erhoben.")

Meine abschlieÃende Meinung: 
Wer fÃ¼r die gesamte Rennserie gemeldet war und bereits gezahlt hatte, von dem durfte keine NachgebÃ¼hr erhoben werden.
Wer sich ohne fÃ¼r die gesamte Serie gemeldet zu sein, nur fÃ¼r dieses einzelne Rennen angemeldet hatte, ohne fristgemÃ¤Ã zu Ã¼berweisen, musste die NachgebÃ¼hr bezahlen.

GrÃ¼sse
Dirk


----------



## Mr. Sachlich (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe die unselige Debatte um die Nachmeldegebühr mit dem Hinweis auf die offizielle Generalausschreibung beenden zu können. Bitte lest die Abschnitte 3 bis 3.2 aufmerksam durch. Danach sollte die Kritik eigentlich verstummen. 

@Stronglight: da steht also nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (7. Juli 2008)

Huhu, anbei unser Rennbericht vom 3 Stunden Rennen ^^

http://www.ostwest-express.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=186&Itemid=1


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Huhu, anbei unser Rennbericht vom 3 Stunden Rennen ^^
> 
> http://www.ostwest-express.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=186&Itemid=1


Der Bericht ist stellenweise sehr nah an die Texte angelehnt, die auch auf der Aylienz-Seite zu sehen sind. Aber ich kann mich auch irren. 
Ich habe leider keine Plattform, meinen Rennbericht in die große weite Welt zu verschicken. Vielleicht auch besser so 
Was habt ihr denn für einen Platz gemacht?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: !*AufdieFotoswart"!


----------



## Näthinator (7. Juli 2008)

....... Wir sind 11. und 12. geworden und der Bericht entsprang aus unseren eigenen Federn!
Das Rennen wurde von uns als wunderschönes Training genutzt, somit sind wir "relativ" Ruhig gefahren und hatten viel Spass!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. Juli 2008)

Ein Foto vom Herrn Marciniak habe ich aber leider nicht. nur die Erinnerung an freudige "Jupp"s und "Jipp"s wenn der das Teilstück runter kam. Ebenso "So langsam tuts weh".. ^^[/QUOTE]
War ja auch echt geil.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

@ Näthinator
Ich kann jetzt nichts anderes sagen.
Ich hatte während des Lesens des Berichts einfach das Gefühl, gewisse Stellen schon mal gelesen zu haben 
Aber ist ja auch egal.
 ?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Näthinator (7. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Näthinator
> Ich kann jetzt nichts anderes sagen.
> Ich hatte während des Lesens des Berichts einfach das Gefühl, gewisse Stellen schon mal gelesen zu haben
> Aber ist ja auch egal.
> ...



Weil Du die selbe Strecke gefahren bist ?!? (nicht ganz ernst gemeint)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ein Foto vom Herrn Marciniak habe ich aber leider nicht. nur die Erinnerung an freudige "Jupp"s und "Jipp"s wenn der das Teilstück runter kam. Ebenso "So langsam tuts weh".. ^^


So so. 
Na ja, schade, aber konntest du ja auch nicht wissen 
Die Startnummern wurden ja m. W. vorher nicht bekannt gegeben. 
Ich wäre wohl auch geplatzt vor Freude und hätte gar nicht schlafen können 

MfG Kai
P.S.: Na ihr wisst schon


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Weil Du die selbe Strecke gefahren bist ?!? (nicht ganz ernst gemeint)



Das kann natürlich sein 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> > Ein Foto vom Herrn Marciniak habe ich aber leider nicht. nur die Erinnerung an freudige "Jupp"s und "Jipp"s wenn der das Teilstück runter kam. Ebenso "So langsam tuts weh".. ^^
> 
> 
> War ja auch echt geil.



Das freut natürlich sehr zu hören. 
Hast du eigentlich mitbekommen, dass ich dir zu-/nachgerufen habe, dass das doch auch so sein muss, als du meintest, dass es so langsam weh tut?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

@ Unrest
Gibt schon (gute) Neuigkeiten (du weißt schon  )?
Wie sieht es denn mit einer Neuauflage in 2009 aus?

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobGonzoo (7. Juli 2008)

Die erste Runde bin ich direkt hinter dem OWE gefahren. Allerdings sorgte dann der kleine Sturz direkt am Anfang Runde 2 für den Abriss. Und der Abstand hat sich dann im Laufe des Rennens auf 10 Minuten vergrößert. Schade, bin als 13 in der Klasse sehr viel alleine gefahren. Euer "lockeres" Tempo war für mich nicht zu halten.


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Neuigkeiten?
Wegen Fotos meinst du?
Ich habe die dem Jandark zukommen lassen und es liegt an ihm das zu verarbeiten.
Kann also nichts weiter dazu sagen..

Und was ich so zur Neuauflage in 2009 gehört habe war nichts konkretes.
Ob der Auflagen die wir bekommen haben, denk ich aber mal, dass es da eher düster aussieht - zumindest im Fleyer Wald.
Sicher ist aber noch nichts.
An dieser Stelle betone ich mal erneut, dass ich kein Organisator/Offizieller bin, auf meine Aussagen dazu also nicht allzu viel zu geben ist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten?
> Wegen Fotos meinst du?
> Ich habe die dem Jandark zukommen lassen und es liegt an ihm das zu verarbeiten.
> Kann also nichts weiter dazu sagen..


Da machst du es dir aber jetzt ziemlich einfach 
Habe gerade mal ins Aylienz-Forum geguckt. Da ist meine PN also gelandet. Na gut.  Hauptsache ist, da erreicht meine Kritik (positiv wie negativ) die richtigen Leute 
MMn habt ihr einen tollen Job gemacht. Probleme gehören dazu 


Unrest schrieb:


> Und was ich so zur Neuauflage in 2009 gehört habe war nichts konkretes.
> Ob der Auflagen die wir bekommen haben, denk ich aber mal, dass es da eher düster aussieht - zumindest im Fleyer Wald.
> Sicher ist aber noch nichts.
> An dieser Stelle betone ich mal erneut, dass ich kein Organisator/Offizieller bin, auf meine Aussagen dazu also nicht allzu viel zu geben ist.


Ja du bist kein Offizieller, sondern nur ein fleißiger Helfer, ich weiß.
Aber du wirst in Sachen Neuauflage sicher ein bisschen besser Bescheid wissen als ich, oder? Zumindest bist du mal ganzen Schritt näher an der Sache dran 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Veröffentliche doch mal die Tel.-Nr. von diesem Jandark, vielleicht lässt sich der Arbeitsprozess ja ein bischen beschleunigen


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Die Telefonnummer ist meines Wissens irgendwo auf Aylienz.de zu finden..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

"Irgendwo"... Du willst mich nur auf die Seite locken 
Nö, man könnte ja mit einem Anruf auch das Gegenteil bewirken und durch die Störung den Arbeitsprozess noch verlangsamen.
Ich lasse es also doch lieber. 

MfG Kai
P.S.: Wenn es was neues in Sachen Rundenzeiten gibt- *BITTE MELDEN!*
Ich wollte ja schon die umliegenden Mülltonnen absuchen, aber ich war zu müde


----------



## jandark (7. Juli 2008)

jetzt bitte mich nicht noch mit Anrufen bombardieren...

meine 16.000er Leitung glüht bereits, ich lade gerade hoch!

Also bis dann, werde dann posten, wenn alles "up" ist.

Spochtliche Grüße

Jandark


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Ist ja schon gut.
Ich dachte nur so bisschen Druck kann nicht schaden. (war doch auch mehr nur ein Spaß ) Aber es scheint ja alles seinen rechten Gang zu gehen.
*Vorfreu* 

Gruß Kai


----------



## jandark (7. Juli 2008)

So, es ist vollbracht!

Also, hier die Fotos von Unrest:

http://www.zee-aylienz.de/fileadmin/media/bilder/IXS_Cup_Hagen_2008/3h-rennenUnrest.zip (ca.150MB)

meine Fotos:

http://www.zee-aylienz.de/fileadmin..._Hagen_2008/IXS_NRW_CUP_Zee_Aylienz_Hagen.zip (ca. 75MB)

und welche von Ulf, einem Vereinsmitglied:

http://www.zee-aylienz.de/fileadmin...Hagen_2008/20080706_Hagen_MTB_IXS_NRW_Cup.zip (ca. 12MB)

Viel Spaß damit

JanDark


----------



## RobGonzoo (7. Juli 2008)

Danke. Lade sie mir gerade.
Irgendwelche Beschränkungen bzgl. der privaten Verwendung?

Edit:
Schade. Bin wohl komplett unter dem Radar der Fotografen geflogen. Nur auf einem Bild kann man meine Arme erahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jandark (7. Juli 2008)

also von meiner Seite gibt es da keine Reglementierungen was die private Veröffentlichung angeht. (sonst hätt ich sie ja nicht hochgeladen)

weiß aber nicht wie es bei unrest oder Ulf aussieht.

jan


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Danke fürs Hochladen 
Ich lade gerade. Dass ich vereinzelt zu sehen bin, weiß ich ja schon. Ist halt nur die Frage wie. 
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Fotos (an jandark, Unrest und Ulf),
Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Beschränkungen für meine Fotos gibt es nur für die ganzen Meckerköppe, die dürfen sie sich anschauen, drüber freuen und dann löschen.
(Das ist mein voller Ernst!)

Alle anderen dürfen damit machen, was sie wollen. 

Gruß
Unrest
PS: Für die Fotos braucht man mir nicht danken, sind ja keine große Kunst, verzeiht lieber die teils schlechte Quali der "Schnappschüsse"..!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> PS: Für die Fotos braucht man mir nicht danken, sind ja keine große Kunst, verzeiht lieber die teils schlechte Quali der "Schnappschüsse"..!


Na na, nicht so bescheiden Herr Unrest.
Auf der heimischen SD-Karte sind ALLE Bilder (gut, fast alle) von einer Qualität, die diesen Namen nicht verdient hat.

Es sind ja wirklich welche gescheitert oder haben geschoben 
Au man. Ich bin ja in Sachen Fahrtechnik auch kein Superhirn, aber so...
Na lassen wir das. 

Ich dank' dir trotzdem für die Fotos. Ich fühle mich gut getroffen.  Allerdings gucke ich stark nach unten.  -> kein Selbstvertrauen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Ich sag doch: Wie ein Reh, das noch ne Millisekunde zu leben hat.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Das freut natürlich sehr zu hören.
> Hast du eigentlich mitbekommen, dass ich dir zu-/nachgerufen habe, dass das doch auch so sein muss, als du meintest, dass es so langsam weh tut?



 Natürlich, aber das hört man in solch einer Situation nicht gerne.

War wirklich ein sehr geiler Event, und es wäre wirklich sehr schade wenn dieser nicht mehr stattfinden würde.
Wirklich fein fand ich allerdings auch die Liveband und familäre Stimmung bei der Siegerehrung.

Der Herr Junior (Race Kralle) und ich hatten die Ehre auf dem Treppchen zu stehen, tat mal wieder gut nach so langer Dunstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

können sich meine beiden Vorredner angesprochen fühlen


----------



## szenebiker (7. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ich auch mal das Thema aufgreifen darf.

Ich bin jetzt 18 Jahre im CC Sport unterwegs und habe noch bei keinem Rennen vorbezahlt und musste noch nie Nachmeldegebühr bezahlen.

Wir sind seid Feb. für den gesamt Cup angemeldet waren in Solingen und in Grafschaft und brauchten keine Nachmelde Gebühr zahlen.
Als Liz. Fahrer muss ich mich mit Grund bei einem Rennen abmelden sonst muss ich Reue Geld zahlen!!!!!

Warum muss ich mir von Jedem einzelnen Veranstalter die Ausschreibung durchlesen, es gibt eine Generalauschreibung in der nur steht das man sich bis 60 min. vor dem Start Nachmelden kann.

*3.2 Startgelder / Nachmeldung 

Meldungen (Nachmeldungen) nach Meldeschluss sind bis 60 Minuten vor dem Start der einzelnen Rennen möglich. Es wird dabei eine Nachmeldegebühr von 10,00  (Schüler-Cup und Fun Jugend 5,00 ) erhoben. 

Ausgabe der Startnummern bis 60 Minuten vor dem jeweiligen Rennen*.  

Dies hier ist keine klare Aussage und kann so auch nicht durchgehen!!!
Wir sind mit Aufnahme in die Starterliste als Angemeldet anzusehen und werde deswegen die Zahlung der Nachmeldegebühr nicht hinnehmen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

Man bedenke, dass beim ersten Rennen Fehler einfach passieren.
In der Ausschriebung stand drin, wie es gemacht wird, so wurde es dann auch gemacht! Wo ist das Problem?

Kai


----------



## jandark (7. Juli 2008)

Es wundert mich, das doch immernoch Leute versuchen, mit einem Hasspost die Stimmung zu versauen, nur um verschissene 10,- EUR wiederzubekommen

Ich denke auch das langsam mal ein Punkt erreicht ist, in dem der Zee Aylienz e.V. - MTB Hagen über eine Rufmordklage oder Anzeige wegen Verunglimpfung nachdenken sollte.

Der Cup ist gut gelaufen, es gibt viel positives Feedback, aber ca. 5 "Radsportler" versuchen wegen lächerlichen 10,- EUR negative Stimmung zu verbreiten.

Warum eigentlich?

Wenn Ihr schon 4000,- EUR Räder fahrt, habt ihr dann kein Geld über, die Nachmeldegebühr zu zahlen, die anfällt, wenn nicht vorab überweist?

Warum lest Ihr keine Verträge, bevor Ihr sie abschließt?

Warum zahlt ihr die Nachmeldegebühr und wollt sie dann hinterher zurück?

Wenn sich unser Verein mit über 70 Mitglidern für das Allgemeinwohl und den Radsport engagiert und auch befreundete Vereine aus der Umgebung solche Rennen erst möglich machen und unser Handeln als "sozial" definiert werden kann, wie soll ich Euch (Die Nachmeldegebührmotzer) dann aufgrund Eurer Handlungen definieren? 

Als ASOZIAL?

Denkt mal darüber nach!

Wir als Verein sitzen am längeren Hebel, denn ohne uns gibt es keine Rennen, und ohne Rennen könnt Ihr Euer Ego nicht befriedigen...

JanDark

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+--------
Meister:"Fünf Finger sind die Hand am Schwert: Geburt, Leben, Liebe und Tod!"
Schüler:"Das Sind aber nur vier!"
Meister:"Eben!"


----------



## szenebiker (7. Juli 2008)

WiKie schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich finde diese unprofessionelle Kritik über die Startgebühr schwer daneben.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

@ szenebiker
Aber eine Frage hätte ich dann doch gerne noch beantwortet:


			
				jandark schrieb:
			
		

> Warum zahlt ihr die Nachmeldegebühr und wollt sie dann hinterher zurück?



Kai


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Wer Verträge (Ausschreibungen) abschließt ohne sie zu lesen ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach unklug.
Es gibt eine Generalausschreibung, die alle Veranstalter als Grundlage nehmen, so auch wir.
Und unsere Ausschreibung deckt sich nahezu identisch mit der Generalausschreibung.
Wenn andere Veranstalter das lockerer handhaben ist das deren Sache, wirkt sich aber nicht zurück auf unsere Veranstaltung aus.
Wir haben alles (IXS-)Regelkonform gemacht und "ihr" kackt Korinthen, wo nicht mal der beschränkteste Politiker Korinthen kacken würde - denn er liest und versteht Verträge.

Dass wir - und viele andere, wie hier zu lesen - dieses Verhalten als - Verzeihung - beschis5en empfinden liegt nicht daran, dass wir "kritisiert" werden, sondern daran, dass das keine Kritik ist. Das ist unbegründete Stigmatisierung und Meinungsmache. Man könnte fast sagen "Hetze" oder, wie es jandark getan hat, "Rufmord".

PS: Eine rechtliche Verfolgung wäre sicherlich nett "anzusehen". Nicht für die Beklagten, sondern für die, gegen die gewettert wird.


----------



## szenebiker (7. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ szenebiker
> Aber eine Frage hätte ich dann doch gerne noch beantwortet:
> 
> 
> Kai



Nun hätten wir Sie nicht bezahlt hätten wir nicht Starten können und wir Wären 300 Km umsonst gefahren Bzw. 1100 Km wenn wir die ersten beiden Rennen dazu zählen, es ist ja eine Serie in der Punkte gesammelt werden und die hätten uns dann auch gefehlt!!!


----------



## Peter88 (7. Juli 2008)

Ja 10 euro Nachmeldegebühr ist überzogen und ja für So. war die strecke zu einfach. Für Sa. super.
Warum habt ihr den teil rausgenommen war doch ein interessanter uphill? Andere Teilestrecken empfand ich als einfacher.

Ansonsten gibt es von mir keine negative Kritik.

Hey was war das denn sonntag? Da haben sich ja ein paar Hagener am Streckenrand gesammelt! Tolle Expo, Nette leute, super wetter, Passt schon bis 2009

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Wer VertrÃ¤ge nicht liest...

Ich werde der Vereinsleitung empfehlen ne GroÃladung Billigelektronik aus China zu kaufen und in der nÃ¤chsten Ausschreibung ne Klausel a la "Wer sich anmeldet verpflichtet sich noch am Veranstaltungstag $Elektronikprodukt fÃ¼r 100â¬ zu kaufen" einzubauen und dafÃ¼r die NachmeldegebÃ¼hr herauszunehmen...

Was kÃ¶nnen wir fÃ¼r eure geistige Blindsicht?


@Peter88: Ich nehme an, dass das eine "zu lange" Strecke gewesen wÃ¤re. Wenns dich wirklich interessiert frag mal unseren PrÃ¤sidenten per Mail, der wirds dir genau sagen kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2008)

@ szenebiker
Ich hatte so eine Antwort befÃ¼rchtet.
Fakt ist aber, dass von Veranstalterseite keine unrechtmÃ¤Ãige Klausel oder dergleichen eingebaut wurde (so von wegen: "wer mit dem Bike anreist, zahlt 500,-â¬ mehr" oder so ein Quatsch).
Allerdings mÃ¼sst ihr (die die 10,-â¬ wieder haben wollt) euch die Frage gefallen lassen, warum ihr soweit anreist und euch nicht Ã¼ber die Rahmenbedingungen informiert.
Auch halte ich es fÃ¼r wenig klug, ein Geld auszuhÃ¤ndigen, dass man hinterher wieder haben will.

Ichz habe nichts mit den Zee Aylienz zu tun, bin m. W. mit keinem Mitglied verwandt, habe auch von Sponsorseite keine Verwandten oder sonstiges. Ich bin ein ganz normaler, zufriedener Teilnehmer, der mit wenigen, kleinen Dingen nicht ganz einverstanden war!

GruÃ Kai


----------



## jandark (7. Juli 2008)

@ szenebiker

sorry, wenn mein post dich evtl. angegriffen hat. Ich bin mir der Anreisedistanz einiger Fahrer durchaus bewußt.

Mit etwas Ironie möchte ich dir raten, doch einfach dort, wo du wohnst, einen Verein zu gründen, ihn Zee Aylienz II zu nennen, wenn wir die Markenrechte geklärt haben, dann ein Rennen zu organisieren und dann kannst du ganz einfach die Anreisekosten und natürlich auch Startgebühr sparen und vor Ort als Lokalmatador starten. Solltest Du am Vorabend des Rennens noch nicht wissen, wie das Wetter ist, kannst Du auch auf die Nachmeldegebühr verzichten ;-)

Gruß

JanDark


----------



## Re-spekt (7. Juli 2008)

Ich versteh das Nörgeln auch nicht ! 
Tolles Rennen, recht gute Orga und nette Leute !
für das 3 Stunden Rennen am Samstag - hätte ich sogar noch Nachgezahlt (Spende)wenn man mir glaubhaft macht das der Verein mit den Einnahmen nicht auskommt - denn wenn der Cup am Sonntag nicht wäre - dannn hätte der Verein jetzt ein großes minus auf dem Kontoauszug !
Also bitte Leben und Leben lassen - überall müssen unendschlossene oder welche die kurzfristig dabei sein wollen extra zahlen ! (ist doch Ehrensache)

ein Tip an den Verein : wenn sich Fahrer online eintragen, nicht vorab überweisen, dann nicht kommen (z.b. schlechtes Wetter) sich dann vor der Zahlung drücken  - verkauft die Forderung an ein Inkasso Unternehmen ! die machen aus 30E erstmal 60E !! dann ein Mahnbescheid und die Eintreibung über den GF   -  macht mit Zinsen min. 100E ersatzweise Pfändung des Rades      Heheheheheh  ---  danach hören sich 10 E Nachmeldegebühr echt günstig an oder ?  Hhahaha


----------



## szenebiker (7. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wer Verträge nicht liest...
> 
> Ich werde der Vereinsleitung empfehlen ne Großladung Billigelektronik aus China zu kaufen und in der nächsten Ausschreibung ne Klausel a la "Wer sich anmeldet verpflichtet sich noch am Veranstaltungstag $Elektronikprodukt für 100 zu kaufen" einzubauen und dafür die Nachmeldegebühr herauszunehmen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Und das "gute Alte" kann man bei einem de facto *neuem* Rennen nicht erwarten.

Bitte



Davon ab: Ich war nett und schrieb nicht "dumm", kriege selbiges aber um die Ohren geklatscht..
Warum so ein "dummer" Kommentar von mir kam? -> Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallts heraus.
Belassen wirs dabei, bitte.


----------



## jandark (7. Juli 2008)

@szenbiker

ja, wäre nett wenns wie früher wär!

sowas erzählt meine Oma (93) auch immer, da war gar kein Adolf Hitler, und der hat auch keine Juden vergaßt... oder so ähnlich!

P.S.: Kannst auch mit mir reden, ich bin 1/7 der Vereinsleitung!

JanDark

Stillstand ist Rückschritt!!!
Glückstritt ist Rücktritt!!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2008)

In der Ausschreibung steht:

"Wer sich nur für ein *einzelnes* Rennen anmeldet, muss die Startgebühr auf das Konto des jeweiligen Veranstalters (Einzelheiten s. jeweils Einzelausschreibung) überweisen. Eine Überweisung auf das o.g. Konto ist in diesem Fall nicht möglich !"

Dummerweise mussten aber auch die Leute 10 Euro Nachmeldegebühren zahlen, die sich für den gesamten Cup vorangemeldet hatten und das ist so nicht in der Ausschreibung beschrieben, dort steht nur was von Einzelstartern:

NRW-Cup vs. Biker 0: 1

P.S. Beim Berg-German-A-Cup möchte ich nächstes Jahr auf ein automatisiertes Anmeldesystem mit Bankeinzug umstellen, da die Verwaltungsarbeit wegen der stark steigenden Teilnehmernzahlen für mich nicht mehr zu bewältigen ist. Ich hoffe da auf Verständnis! Guckt ma hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338358

Gruß Bonne


----------



## szenebiker (7. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Und das "gute Alte" kann man bei einem de facto *neuem* Rennen nicht erwarten.
> 
> Bitte
> 
> ...




Das Wort "Dumm" war allgemein gemeint mit bezug auf Pos. und Neg. Aussagen und nicht Personen bezogen.


----------



## szenebiker (7. Juli 2008)

bonnekessel schrieb:


> in Der Ausschreibung Steht:
> 
> "wer Sich Nur Für Ein *einzelnes* Rennen Anmeldet, Muss Die Startgebühr Auf Das Konto Des Jeweiligen Veranstalters (einzelheiten S. Jeweils Einzelausschreibung) überweisen. Eine überweisung Auf Das O.g. Konto Ist In Diesem Fall Nicht Möglich !"
> 
> ...



*danke!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szenebiker (7. Juli 2008)

jandark schrieb:


> @szenbiker
> 
> ja, wäre nett wenns wie früher wär!
> 
> ...




*Jetzt mal ernsthaft, solch Komentare sollte man doch besser lassen den damit tust Du deinem Verein keinen Gefallen!!!!
Das ist das letzte solch Komentare zu Texten und damit hast Du dir selbst die Rote Karte gegeben
Sorry aber ich denke da sind alle meiner Meinung!!!*


----------



## Re-spekt (7. Juli 2008)

lassen wir die Ausschfeifung in die Geschichte !
wenn die Fahrer die sich für den ges. Cup vorangemeldet haben auch 10E zahlen mußten ist das sicher nicht OK - doch wenn auch nur einer dabei ist der sich ges. vorangemeldet hat - und nicht in Hagen erschienen ist und sich jetzt um die Zahlung der normalen 20 E drückt - dann hat der Vererin doch recht !

ich hoffe Ihr versteht  - Ein Mann ein Wort -


----------



## jandark (7. Juli 2008)

durch fettschrift wird dein rückhaltloser kommentar auch nicht  glaubwürdiger,

nimm doch stellung zum gesagtem und nögel nicht schon wieder am Äußeren rum

oder hast du keine argumente mehr, (Du VI?)

jan

stimmt der vergleich, erzürnt es den forumsteilnehmer!


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2008)

Ich fand die Strecke gut, weil ich nicht so durchgeschüttelt wurde. Das sie recht wenig XC-Elemente hatte fand ich nicht so schlimm. Das ist bei Rennserien eben so. Die eine Strecke ist eine echte XC-strecke mit belgischen Charakter (Meine in Pracht), und dann gibt es eben auch die anderen Strecken. Ich bin mir sicher, dass jeder Verein sein Bestes gibt, aber die Wälder gehören nunmal nicht den Mountainbikern, daher müssen die Vereine das annehmen, was da ist. Was nützt die beste Strecke, wenn da kein Klo, kein Strom, keine Dusche und keine Zuschauer sind und der Parkplatz 3 km entfernt ist

Ja, es stimmt! Unsere Gesellschaft ist verwöhnt und will immer das beste und am besten umsonst und sofort


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> doch wenn auch nur einer dabei ist der sich ges. vorangemeldet hat - und nicht in Hagen erschienen ist und sich jetzt um die Zahlung der normalen 20 E drückt - dann hat der Vererin doch recht !
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr versteht  - Ein Mann ein Wort -



Ich verstehe das nicht. Wieso soll der 20 Euro zahlen, der gar nicht da war?

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Unrest (7. Juli 2008)

Wer sich vorher für den ganzen Cup meldet - mit Zahlung versteht sich - und zu einem Rennen nicht erscheint hat eben Pech. Das Geld ist dann weg. Obs an den Veranstalter geht, bei dessen Rennen dieser Teilnehmer nicht war weiß ich nicht.
Wäre auf der einen Seite voll ok und auf der anderen Seite wieder nicht.

Verstehen tu ich Re-Spekts Aussage aber dennoch nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (7. Juli 2008)

na ganz einfach 
wer sich für den ges. Cup anmeldet muß doch auch die Musik bezahlen die er bestellt - ist doch überall so ! 
sein Problem wenn er nicht kommen will oder kann ! 
man hält ihm doch den Startplatz frei.

Mit diesen Umsätzen rechnet doch der Ausrichter fest - die die sich das offen halten zahlen wie an der Abendkasse mehr !


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Juli 2008)

jandark schrieb:


> Es wundert mich, das doch immernoch Leute versuchen, mit einem *Hasspost* die Stimmung zu versauen, nur um *verschissene 10,- EUR *wiederzubekommen
> 
> Ich denke auch das langsam mal ein Punkt erreicht ist, in dem der Zee Aylienz e.V. - MTB Hagen über eine *Rufmordklag*e oder *Anzeige wegen Verunglimpfung* nachdenken sollte.
> 
> ...




Deine Art sich zu äußern halte ich für sehr unglücklich. Setze dich lieber mal mit Thomas in Verbindung, dass er deine Kommentare rausnimmt.

Seh das bitte als hilfreichen Tipp an. Solltest du tatsächlich mit dem ausrichtenden Verein zu tun haben, wird es auch da Probleme geben. Denk daran, dass der Kunde König ist! Mit dieser Art vergraulst du die letzten Leute, die noch zum NRW-Cup kommen.

Gute Nacht Bonne

P.S. Wenn du für deinen Verein spricht, sollest du dir das vorher absegen lassen. Besonderes der spätere Vgl mit den Österreicher ...einfach geschmacklos


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> na ganz einfach
> wer sich für den ges. Cup anmeldet muß doch auch die Musik bezahlen die er bestellt - ist doch überall so !



Sorry, aber ich bin noch nicht müde. 

Das ist eben nicht überall so! 

Kinder zahlen bei uns überhaupt keine Nachmeldegebühr.


----------



## Re-spekt (8. Juli 2008)

na jetzt willst mich aber verulken - Nett ! 
also ich fand die Strecke und die Veranstalltung am Samstag echt gelungen und möchte 2009 wieder dabei sein ! 
dann ohne Kettenriss, 
und weil die von Wippermann so nett waren und aus der Region sind wird jetzt alles umgestellt.

Kinder (bis 12) würden bei mir nichtmal ne Startgebühr zahlenl

das mit dem verulken ist auch spaßig gemeint !


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Juli 2008)

Warum sollte ich dich verulken?

Das, was ich geschrieben habe ist die Wahrheit guck mal in meiner Signatur "Mein Seite" da kannste das auch nachlesen.


----------



## Re-spekt (8. Juli 2008)

ach - ja an alle die recht ordentlich Druck im Pedal erzeugen können :

*Wir brauchen noch nen 4 ten Mann in Duisburg 24h*


----------



## Stronglight (8. Juli 2008)

Die Strecke war fast schon was für'n Crosser, aber ich fand sie spaßig wenn ich nicht gleich in der zweiten Kurve rausgeflogen und mir die kette nicht abgesprungen wäre. dann wäre es sicher auch prima gelaufen für mich.

Hat mich irgendwie an Bergisch Gladbach erinnert, aber da brauchte ich meine Körner noch für'n Marathon. Saalhausen wird wieder'n Hammer...ich bin jetzt schon alle wenn ich nur daran denke... aber dabei sein ist alles 

@Re-spekt
seit ihr da schon mal gefahren? 4er Team ist nicht einfach, bin letztes Jahr noch mit dem Team in den letzten Stunden 3. geworden, Ergon hatte einfach die bessere Taktik.


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Juli 2008)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Die Strecke war fast schon was für'n Crosser, aber ich fand sie spaßig wenn ich nicht gleich in der zweiten Kurve rausgeflogen und mir die kette nicht abgesprungen wäre. dann wäre es sicher auch prima gelaufen für mich.
> 
> Hat mich irgendwie an Bergisch Gladbach erinnert, aber da brauchte ich meine Körner noch für'n Marathon. Saalhausen wird wieder'n Hammer...ich bin jetzt schon alle wenn ich nur daran denke... aber dabei sein ist alles
> 
> ...



Saalhausen, da wird es in den letzten Runde schwer die Laufpassage hoch und danach ohne Krämpfe überhaupt wieder auf den Bock zu kommen. Ich hoffe ne Prise Salz in den Trinkflaschen hilft da.


----------



## Stronglight (8. Juli 2008)

ich hab da was neues, Arbeitsschutztee von Meßner! Schmeckt prima und bringt power (ich hoffe PowerBar wird's mir verzeihen)...gibt's u.a. für VW Mitarbeiter die viel im heißen arbeiten müssen...naja, der Glaube macht's viel. auch


----------



## Re-spekt (8. Juli 2008)

@Stronglight 
natürlich sind wir da schon gefahren - aber noch ohne Milch, weil der Glauben daran fehlte - insgesammt 3 platten, ein Hinterrad und eine Kurbel geschrottet das wir so auf keinen grünen Zweig kamen war wohl klar ! das muß dies Jahr anders werden ! 
ich will da ne einstellige Platzierung,      -   bist du schon dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (8. Juli 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> @Stronglight
> natürlich sind wir da schon gefahren - aber noch ohne Milch, weil der Glauben daran fehlte - insgesammt 3 platten, ein Hinterrad und eine Kurbel geschrottet das wir so auf keinen grünen Zweig kamen war wohl klar ! das muß dies Jahr anders werden !
> ich will da ne einstellige Platzierung,      -   bist du schon dabei ?



wie habt Ihr das denn geschaft? Team Rudy Dax mit Marktkauftüte als Helm

Nee, bin dieses Jahr noch nicht dabei... Was rechnet ihr euch denn aus? einstellig hört sich gut an 1, 2 oder 3? 2006 war ich mit dem Team 1. und letztes Jahr 3., die Chance muss gegeben sein, aber Ergon wird mit dem gleichen Team anreisen und es wird dieses Jahr sicher nicht leichter...Votec war auch überraschend gut...sicher, wenn natürlich so'n Pannenteufel wie bei euch letztes Jahr drin steckt, sieht das natürlich schlecht aus und ist sicher frustrierend...


----------



## szenebiker (8. Juli 2008)

*Moin an alle, ich finde es gut das jetzt wieder über Rennen getextet wird und wir uns beruhigt haben. Wir warten jetzt ab und die Jungs vom Hagener Verein werden das richtige tun, So oder so. Jetzt ist der Dampf raus jeder hat seine Meinung gesagt und wir wollen wieder auf der Strecke unsere Stärken und Schwächen austragen wie es sich für Biker gehört.

Danke noch einmal an die Hagener für das Verständnis an unserem unmut!!! *


----------



## Re-spekt (8. Juli 2008)

na siehst - es wird sich sicher regeln ! 
es wurde alles gesagt der Dampf ist raus - jetzt braucht das ganze etwas Zeit.

schön !


----------



## harryfan3009 (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Mitglied des Zeitnahmeteams des iXS-NRW-Cups.
Da hier im Forum einige nach einem Rundenprotokoll für das 3-Stunden-Rennen gefragt haben, verweise ich auf unsere Internetseite http://www.time-and-voice.com.
Wir waren zwar nicht der offizielle Zeitnehmer, haben bei dem Rennen aber unser Programm getestet. Deshalb können wir jetzt auch ein Rundenprotokoll für dieses Rennen bereitstellen.
Die Gesamtzeiten können im Protokoll leicht von den offiziellen abweichen, ebenso könnten die Ränge in den einzelnen Runden nicht korrekt berechnet sein.

Sportliche Grüße und bis zum WE,
Yannick Eckey
- Time and Voice -


----------



## jandark (8. Juli 2008)

OK, gut dass sich die Wogen geglättet haben.

Wollte mich nochmal entschuldigen, wenn ich mich im Ton vergriffen haben sollte, aber ich bin das aus unserem Forum so gewohnt.

Mich hat das ganze eben persönlich sehr bewegt, da ich da viel Herzblut in die ganze Sache gesteckt habe.

Sorry!

Also nichts für ungut, man sieht sich auf der Strecke oder beim nächsten Rennen!

JanDark


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Juli 2008)

harryfan3009 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin Mitglied des Zeitnahmeteams des iXS-NRW-Cups.
> Da hier im Forum einige nach einem Rundenprotokoll für das 3-Stunden-Rennen gefragt haben, verweise ich auf unsere Internetseite http://www.time-and-voice.com.
> ...




Hallo Yannik,

ich kann hier: http://www.ixs-nrw-cup.de/ergebnisse_ixs-nrw-cup.htm

das Rundenprotokoll des NRW-Cup-Laufes nicht öffnen. Bin ich der Einzige?

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Mr. Sachlich (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn man das PDF-Dokument lokal speichert und dann öffnet geht´s - zumindest bei mir.


----------



## hefra (8. Juli 2008)

Bei mir laufen die PDFs


----------



## harryfan3009 (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bonne,

bei mir laufen die PDF-Dateien. Ich habe die Datei aber nochmal mit einer anderen Einstellung abgespeichert. Guck mal hier: http://www.time-and-voice.com/neu/Rundenprotokolle.pdf

Gruß
Yannick Eckey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Juli 2008)

harryfan3009 schrieb:


> Hallo Bonne,
> 
> bei mir laufen die PDF-Dateien. Ich habe die Datei aber nochmal mit einer anderen Einstellung abgespeichert. Guck mal hier: http://www.time-and-voice.com/neu/Rundenprotokolle.pdf
> 
> ...



danke, damit geht es
Gruß Bonne


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. Juli 2008)

Bilder von Sonntag, Jun./Sen./ Fr. und Elite 
- mal sehen, wie viele, ich komme mit dem Bearbeiten nicht nach - :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hefra (9. Juli 2008)

hat er den noch abgefangen oder gehts über den Lenker? Ziemlich optimistisch in den Hang gefahren...

Thomas deine Bilder sind super wie immer.


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Juli 2008)

nee glaube ich nicht. Ich erinnere mich, dass er später im Rennen recht staubig aussah. Wer ist denn der Fahrer?

Hey, Thomas!

danke für deine schönen Bilder. (das kannst du gut zur BSN schicken, die haben da so einen neuen Fotowettbewerb)

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Wave (9. Juli 2008)

oha...genauso wie dem fahrer (der christian) auf dem bild ging es mir auch...sah danach auch leicht staubig aus


----------



## Thomas Sommer (9. Juli 2008)

...Christian Lau vom Univega pro Cycling Team müßte das sein.
Ja, er ist über den Lenker gegangen, er hat es mit Humor und tapfer aufgenommen und
staubig war er auch nachher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

Son Handhelm (Handschuh) ist was feines 

Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. Juli 2008)

Sag mal Kai, wie hast du die Pics von de WR seite eigentlich runtergeladen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

@ Herr Senior
Copy und Paste ist dein Freund. 
Auf die Seite gehen, alles markieren (Strg+a), dann kopieren (Strg+c) und dann Word öffnen und einfügen (Strg+v). Und dann halt den ganzen Müll, den man nicht kopieren wollte, wegmachen. Mit der Hand markieren und halt diese Taste drücken, mit der das weg geht (Namen vergessen ); es geht auch Strg+x  -> ausschneiden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. Juli 2008)

Grazie Herr Junior.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

Bitte schön 
Aber ist halt als Word-Datei nicht so günstig. Zum Ausdrucken ok, auch kann man es ganz okay per Mail verschicken, aber sonst? Auch gibt es sicher einen schöneren Weg, aber ich kenne nur den 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (9. Juli 2008)

"Druck" oder "Print Screen" (je nach Tastatur) und dann die Zwischenablage in Paint einfügen und zurechtschneiden.
Ist zwar eine ähnlich ungeschickte Lösung wie über Word, aber man bekommt immerhin ne anständige Bilddatei dabei raus.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2008)

@ Unrest
Und man kann es bunt anmalen 

Sind ja doch noch ein paar Fotos zusammen gekommen, wa?
Warunm habe ich es eigentlich nur einmal vor deine Linse geschafft? Bin doch sieben Mal an dir vorbei gekommen. Andere haben es doch auch mehrfach gewschafft, wieder andere gar nicht, weil ich im Weg war 

Gruß Kai


----------



## RobGonzoo (10. Juli 2008)

In der angehängten PDF Datei sind die Links zu den einzelnen Bildern von "Der Westen". Damit ist es recht einfach die Bilder direkt anzusehen, speichern etc.

Ein fertiges Bildarchiv würde möglicherweise eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen. Die Links zu den Bildern sind jedoch öffentlich. (Gut, man muss ein bisschen im Quellcode der Seite suchen...)


----------



## RobGonzoo (10. Juli 2008)

Und noch noch als reiner Text, wer das ggf. bevorzugt.


----------

